

The Reason Why Google Glass, Amazon Fire Phone and Segway All Failed - jerryhuang100
http://www.forbes.com/sites/adamhartung/2015/02/06/apple-leads-the-iot-revolution-will-be-a-long-term-winner/

======
PaulHoule
Silly.

Google Glass and Segway were both products completely different from anything
on the market. (Oddly, when the patents run out we'll see quite quickly that,
rather than being a "human transporter", the segway will become the reference
architecture for bipedal robots.)

Amazon Fire Phone is just about greed. Other people can make big profits
selling a $800 phone (since expensive phones are a positional good), so let's
join the money party and sell an $800 phone.

The Fire Phone had a few new features -- the head tracking is a neat trick,
but identifying products by barcode is just an app.

